# Tezarkana, AR, Simone, F, Pet ID: 34077



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13204590










Simone was an owner surrender. Her tail has been injured and had to be removed. She is 3 years old and she weighs about 50 lbs. 

Our adoption fee is $20 for kittens, cats, and $40 for puppies, or dogs

Animal Care & Adoption Center
of Texarkana, Arkansas 
203 Harrison 
Texarkana , AR 71854 

Phone: 870.773.6388

Email: [email protected]


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! Gorgeous girl. Petfinder link doesn't give any temp info. Wonder if she's from DDR or Czech lines.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Cutie patootie!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I was closer!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------

